# Mangrove snake (boiga dendrophila) breeders UK



## Nmason89

Hello, 
I am just wondering if there are any mangrove snake breeders in the UK.

Thanks,
Natasha


----------



## ian14

You see a few crop up now and again. Most are the Sulawesi subspecies, gemmicincta, which, while very colourful when young end up as jet black adults.


----------



## Nmason89

Do you know anyone that breeds them in the UK


----------



## ian14

Nmason89 said:


> Do you know anyone that breeds them in the UK


Not personally. Mark at Ameyzoo in Hertfordshire has bred them before, but I have no idea if he still does. Your best bet is to go to the snake classified section, stick Mangrove in the search bar, and see what you get. Send a Pm to those offering CB young and see if they are still working with them.
They became hugely popular for a couple of years after they came off the DWAA in 2007 but as people realised how hard they are to keep, even as CB, they seem to have tailed off again.


----------



## Nmason89

OK thank you. Well hopefully there will be some CB ones this year as my partner has successfully bred his pair of mangroves. only reason why I asked if there was any breeders in the UK was because he wasn't too sure whether he was the first UK breeder of them or not.


----------



## ian14

Nmason89 said:


> OK thank you. Well hopefully there will be some CB ones this year as my partner has successfully bred his pair of mangroves. only reason why I asked if there was any breeders in the UK was because he wasn't too sure whether he was the first UK breeder of them or not.


Congratulations! They can be hard enough to keep so breeding them is great news. Sadly, he isn't the first in the UK but, currently, probably one of a very, very small number of people who are breeding. 
Which subspecies out of interest?


----------



## Nmason89

Thank you. Boiga Dendrophila Dendrophila


----------



## ian14

Nmason89 said:


> Thank you. Boiga Dendrophila Dendrophila


Very nice. You won't have any difficulty selling the hatchlings.


----------



## sm1rf

I'm interested, my favourite boiga. What is so hard about keeping them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loxocemus

stress, they don't take it well. their care is an exercise in stress management. its not that their high strung its just that their medium strung 

hand offs and as little line of sight as possible and a good clean feeding cb youngster is the minimum to start off with.

rgds
ed

oh and pothos, lots of live pothos is a good combo for dendrophila caging, it provides a visual barrier and its a natural cage humidifier




sm1rf said:


> I'm interested, my favourite boiga. What is so hard about keeping them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

